# Absolutte



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Anyone know when the autumn edition of absoluTTe will be arriving on our doorsteps? ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As a matter of fact, i do


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've got a pretty good idea  .... well I know when they should be ready from the Printers ....


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Fancy sharing this information with us. ??? ??? ???


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Fancy sharing this information with us. Â ??? ??? ???


 yes come on spill the beans :-/


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sooooooooooooooooon ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just in case you missed any of the other threads, most people should have had their magazine yesterday, this morning or tomorrow.

If not then it could be due to postal strikes or because they still haven't paid up their member's fees


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] not got mine yet ,have i paid my fees


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Still have not recieved mine :'( Damn postal strike!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

My copy came on Thursday, good read and great pictures. keep up the excellant work.

All those who are not members you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Got mine Friday. ;D

I don't look at the pictures, I just read it for the articles.

But have you see the headlamps on that............


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Got mine today - damn I'm a good journo  ;D


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Just got mine - its a right rivvitin read! ;D
Thanks


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Got mine today - damn I'm a good journo Â  Â ;D


You want to be careful with comments like that or you'll get pressganged into stuff...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lets just say Issue 3 will be even better : : and you'll all be saying "I WANT one of those!!" : : ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Still waiting for my copy Â :'(

Don't understand why it is late as I don't think we have any Royal Mail delivery problems where I live.

Have they all been sent ?

Norman


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Norm, the problem could be where they were sent from...


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Got mine on Tuesday (even with Royal Mail strikes...) and I live in London...I must say, it does get better every time...are you planning to bring out a binder to hold them all together....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

a ttoc binder... mmmmm : ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> a ttoc binder... mmmmm : ;D


ill take one please


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Got mine yesterday - great stuff as everyone else has said.

Yep, a binder would be very useful ;D

Carry on the good work.

Moley


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Still not got mine :'( Must be the Royal Mail delay........... I hope.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Someone has told me I have won a Keyring ;D, but I will be away from home for another week so I have not seen the magazine and I do not even know if it has arrived. 
Btw, who won the armrest?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Simon Jones.

It was a close call - and you've just reminded me that I need to get in touch with the other winners - yourself included.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> are you planning to bring out a binder to hold them all together....


I thought you got a "Free binder with part one."


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Great work on issue two guys! ;D Can't wait for number three.

David.


----------

